# Water Lilly Stamen



## jcdeboever (May 2, 2016)

Look like little alien fingers.


----------



## tirediron (May 2, 2016)

Cool - you and Ed need to team up!


----------



## Watchful (May 2, 2016)

Are you sure that's a lily and not a lotus?


----------



## jcdeboever (May 2, 2016)

Watchful said:


> Are you sure that's a lily and not a lotus?


Well the Detroit city boy in me says it's a water Lilly. The only Lotus' I know are the car and drunk guy on the Andy Griffith show. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever (May 2, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Cool - you and Ed need to team up!


He would probably yell at me too. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchful (May 2, 2016)

That was Otis...lol


----------



## jcdeboever (May 2, 2016)

Watchful said:


> That was Otis...lol


Oops

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## annamaria (May 4, 2016)

Really like this!


----------



## jcdeboever (May 4, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Cool - you and Ed need to team up!





Watchful said:


> That was Otis...lol





annamaria said:


> Really like this!



Thanks y'all.


----------



## KenC (May 4, 2016)

Oooh, scary!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 4, 2016)

Wow, look at all that pollen! A bee's paradise. Nice pic


----------



## oldhippy (May 4, 2016)

Having Stamen Envy. great shot, love the colors.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 4, 2016)

oldhippy said:


> Having Stamen Envy. great shot, love the colors.



that means a lot coming from you


----------



## Rick50 (May 4, 2016)

Good shot, very colorful!


----------



## jcdeboever (May 5, 2016)

Rick50 said:


> Good shot, very colorful!


Thanks Rick

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

